#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Расписание Учений Ранрига Ринпоче

## Samten

Дорогие друзья, с радостью сообщаем, что Ранриг Дордже Ринпоче, традиция Нингма, линия Дуджом Терсар, вновь посещает нас, приблизительное расписание его Учений следующее:

*3-10 августа Элиста, Калмыкия.*  

Комментарий на Са-тер Нгондро Предварительные практики Дуджом Терсар Глубокой Тайной Сущности Сердца Дакинь, называемый "Колесница Пути Соединения". Учения Дуджом Трома Нагмо, 2-3 дня затворничество по практике Трома Нагмо.

Контакты: 8 - (84722) 251-92 Дина

*12, 13 августа Ставрополь.* 

Посвящение и Учения Будды Медицины, терма Дуджом Лингпы.

Контакты: jarvetgrin@hotmail.com

*15-16 августа Иркутск* 

Посвящение Долгой жизни Трома Нагмо Цеванг, терма Дуджом Лингпы, введение в традицию Дуджом Терсар.

*Конец августа - первые числа сентября Санкт-Петербург* 

Посвящение Долгой жизни Трома Нагмо Цеванг, терма Дуджом Лингпы, введение в традицию Дуджом Терсар.

*1-5 октября Москва*

Загородный Ретрит в Подмосковье, Учение, посвящение Будды Медицины, традиции Дуджом Терсар. Совместная практика садхан Будды Медицины и Оргьен Менлха [Гуру Падмасамбхава Будда Медицины согласно терма Цокье Туктик] 

Контакты: Центр Риме (095) 261-84-18

*Дополнительная информация: vajrahridaya@mail.ru*

----------


## Samten

Дополнительные координаты в Калмыкии, телефон для справок и дополнительной информации по Учениям Ранриг Дордже Ринпоче в Элисте:
8 84722 54424

----------

